
Posterous Makes a Play for Business Blogs - AndrewWarner
http://mashable.com/2009/12/10/posterous-group-profile/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
edw519
_The link you are accessing has been blocked by the Barracuda Web Filter
because it contains content belonging to the category of: Social Networking_

Kind of ironic, huh?

I can't access anything from mashable or posterous from the office. Sounds
like the first hurdle.

~~~
dannyr
Then, posterous may need to get a different domain for the business blogs.

~~~
eswat
With sites like LinkedIn and Highrise blocked by Barracuda, I think Posterous
would have to also bang on some doors to make sure business blogs don't get
blocked.

------
jrmg
I'm puzzled by this (and their recent blog post about Chevy's use of
Posterous) . I almost used Posterous for my company blog, but didn't in the
end because their terms of service very clearly say "It is available for non
commercial use only, with the exception of being used to Autopost to blogs on
Shopify.com."

------
hackworth
well, that is one thing that will definitely set it apart from tumblr.
hopefully they can use it to carve out a good niche.

~~~
unalone
No it doesn't. Tumblr already supports posting to Twitter and to Facebook.
What else was there? Putting group names on a blog? Tumblr's had that for
years.

Posterous had a lightning start, then fell on its ass; Tumblr adopted its best
features and did them better. I mean, Posterous is here bragging about
allowing minor thematic changes. I've had complete HTML control of my
tumblelogs for three years. Not to mention, Tumblr's default theme is not only
more cutting-edge than Posterous's, it's also vastly more attractive.

~~~
rantfoil
At the risk of feeding the trolls, I don't think you really understand what
this release is about. It's not about theming (which by the way we support the
same theme blocks and parameters that Tumblr does and its trivial to use all
existing tumblr themes with Posterous).

The bigger idea here is being able to autopost as a group, which has not been
done before as far as I know -- it's great for team twitter accounts, for
instance.

Falling on its ass is rather insulting, and also totally untrue.

Rory, please chill out.

~~~
unalone
I'm confused, then; what do you mean autopost as a group? Does that mean
letting multiple people submit content, which is then posted to a single
Twitter feed?

~~~
steveklabnik
From the graphic:

    
    
        "When each of us posts to the group, we can choose to have it post to our own autopost destinations."

